# Протрузии и грыжа L5 диска



## Надежда 1994 (15 Июн 2018)

Полгода назад начались сильные боли в поясницы отдающие в правую ногу ,пошла к терапевту назначали снимки шейного и поясничного отдела(снижение высоты дисков и остеофиты ) и  уколы артрозан, мидокалм и витамины группы Б проколола 10 дней полегчало немного ,поэтому отправилась к невропотологу она меня осмотрела и сказала что все у меня хорошо а на мои жалобы выписала мидокалм в таблетках . Решила чисто для себя сделать мрт всего позвоночника .Мрт показала множественные протрузии и грыжу l5 д.вернувшись к невропотологу уже с мрт .....мне отв.что делать мне нечего,зря деньги трачу  у всех грыжи и ничего .Начала ходить в бассейн ,курсом массаж  и делать гимнастику по Бубновскому причем сначало стало лучше а потом хуже ,сидеть так же не могу только ходить или лежать ,болеть стало прям до копчика и отдает уже в обе ноги .Щас делаю только лфк .Хотелось бы услышать нормальное объяснения и что делать .

Прикрепляю протоколы мрт


----------



## La murr (16 Июн 2018)

@Надежда 1994, здравствуйте!
Пожалуйста, дополните свою тему необходимыми сведениями 
Покажите имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Надежда 1994 (26 Июн 2018)

Вот такие пойдут?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (27 Июн 2018)

Рентгенолог, составлявший протоколы МРТ, немножко погорячился. В ШОП и ГОП никаких протрузий нет. Выпячивание МПД до2мм в этих отделах является нормой.
Желательно обратиться за помощью к врачу-мануальному терапевту (вертеброневрологу), владеющему мышечными техниками.


----------



## Надежда 1994 (27 Июн 2018)

У меня в городе нет таких специалистов но можно найти хорошего массажиста ....или все равно не то ?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (27 Июн 2018)

@Надежда 1994, массажист, в лучшем случае имеющий медсестринское образование, только выполняет назначения врача.
Мануальный терапевт - это врач, хорошо знающий вертеброневрологию, фармакологию, рентгенологию.медицинскую реабилитацию, который сам устанавливает диагноз пациенту и проводит необходимое лечение.
Но на безрыбье и рак рыба.


----------

